# Drinking Water Analysis



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I decided to buy a couple of Drinking Water Analysis Kits while I was shopping at a store back in the states to bring back with me to test our drinking water source. The kits are available at many locations and online. I'm sure they can be shipped to ones home address here using Amazon.

Everything checked out except there was high levels of Nitrates were present in the drinking water indicating some agricultural chemicals or septic system leakage.

I went to where we get our drinking water and took a closer look at the surroundings and I suspect the Nitrates are from septic system leakage. Too many small houses in the rear of the building. Apparently all the filtration steps are not catching the Nitrates.

My plan now is to change to another source who is the only small facility on a large lot, then test his water. 

Passing this on for health concerns, especially if anyone has children. Test your drinking water source.

The kits I used were H2O OK for $9 and H2O OK Plus for $19.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

I just buy the big blue cannisters of purified water, about P35 each delivered.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

SimonAngeles said:


> I just buy the big blue cannisters of purified water, about P35 each delivered.


Same with me, those are the ones that had the high levels of Nitrates for me.

Do water refilling stations fully comply with water safety standards? | Health And Family, Lifestyle Features, The Philippine Star | philstar.com

Non potable water that we use comes from our wells that we use for showering, flush the toilets, etc. 

We get the potable water from one of the many refiling stations. That's who had the high level of nitrates. The more one reads, the more one can see they are not regulated, don't change filters, etc.

I hope I don't get accused by the moderators as trying to advertise these simple kits but really they are one of the few options Expats have to ensure safe drinking water for their family..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The water shops around here use the same well water that we do not drink. They run it through a filter, maybe a reverse osmosis (?) system. I have never seen any kind of health certificate, just the same city business permit that all the larger sari sari stores have. I doubt they are heavily regulated, or inspected.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info. That article was an eye-opener.. no real penalty even if they have bacteria in the water. I can't say it surprises me. We use Nature Spring - the largest supplier here in Cebu - I think I will test it also next trip.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> Thanks for the info. That article was an eye-opener.. no real penalty even if they have bacteria in the water. I can't say it surprises me. We use Nature Spring - the largest supplier here in Cebu - I think I will test it also next trip.


Same here; we use the Natures Spring only. For years I'd get sick from time to time and found it to be caused by the local water stations. After changing to the distilled water there was never a problem again.

I've noticed too that the water stations have less than educated people working at most of them.
When water containers are returned to them I have many times seen them using a soap solution to wash them but then turn around and use the local "untreated" water to rinse. Then they are filled with the purified water for sale. The local water then contaminates the purified water being sold. Darned risky to say the least. For us in our home we use only the Natures Spring or at any SM/Hypermart the same brand is sold under the name "Bonus." It's the same just a generic name and still safe to drink and use for cooking etc.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Water source*



Hey_Joe said:


> I decided to buy a couple of Drinking Water Analysis Kits while I was shopping at a store back in the states to bring back with me to test our drinking water source. The kits are available at many locations and online. I'm sure they can be shipped to ones home address here using Amazon.
> 
> Everything checked out except there was high levels of Nitrates were present in the drinking water indicating some agricultural chemicals or septic system leakage.
> 
> ...


Interesting, but aren't most of these water shops hooked into city water, because we live out in the provincial area and the water shops are connected to city water and not deep wells or wells? We aren't connected to city water because of our location so frequently order those water bottles. 

Looked up some of the symptoms of Nitrate poisoning and it's dizziness, blurred vision, sounds like me and my wife, we are wondering why are we always dizzy?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Interesting, but aren't most of these water shops hooked into city water, because we live out in the provincial area and the water shops are connected to city water and not deep wells or wells? We aren't connected to city water because of our location so frequently order those water bottles.
> 
> Looked up some of the symptoms of Nitrate poisoning and it's dizziness, blurred vision, sounds like me and my wife, we are wondering why are we always dizzy?


With all that, just imagine what it could be doing to your internal organs and long term health. 
The distilled water will run a bit more money but is well worth it in the end.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Interesting, but aren't most of these water shops hooked into city water, because we live out in the provincial area and the water shops are connected to city water and not deep wells or wells? We aren't connected to city water because of our location so frequently order those water bottles.
> 
> Looked up some of the symptoms of Nitrate poisoning and it's dizziness, blurred vision, sounds like me and my wife, we are wondering why are we always dizzy?


Depends on where you live. We lived in Iloilo city and were on a well. We now live 20 Km from the city, and still on a well. City water is non-potable most places in the PIs anyway...


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I tested our non potable water from our wells. Nitrates levels were OK, Total Alkalinity was High. So we are safer drinking our well water from the ground than the drinking water from the water refilling station we were using.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

On town water here in Nth Luzon and use the blue container of 'drinking water' also? It would only be town water run through a few filters I would think, some to the 'reverse osmosis' thing whatever that does.?


----------



## chili.pepper (May 24, 2017)

SimonAngeles said:


> I just buy the big blue cannisters of purified water, about P35 each delivered.


Me too


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> On town water here in Nth Luzon and use the blue container of 'drinking water' also? It would only be town water run through a few filters I would think, some to the 'reverse osmosis' thing whatever that does.?


Ron, a correctly run RO plant gives H2O and naught else, safe drinking water providing these plants/stations are run correctly and monitored and maintained daily or quad daily as is required by world health safety standards, have done this many times providing safe drinking water in many countries where there was none for our shooting crew and local employees and never effected by supplied drinking water, safety first etc.

When we move to our house a little north of you Ron we will instal a triple filter system with U.V. sterilisation from our well and never buy the local "so called filtered water" as the control appears to be out of our hands, in saying this I/we like others have and continue to go to a refilling station and in my 6 odd years in PH. have never had a problem but I and Bengie have iron tummies and may be an exception. Obviously there is a cost with implementing and sustaining individual needs for personal use but these outweigh the cost of expensive uncontrolled RO plants that can turn sea water, brackish or waste effluent back to WHO acceptable drinking levels. The upside as said I/we never died from drinking "filtered water from refilling stations, mixes well with JD or a good scotch whiskey.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Ron, a correctly run RO plant gives H2O and naught else, safe drinking water providing these plants/stations are run correctly and monitored and maintained daily or quad daily as is required by world health safety standards, have done this many times providing safe drinking water in many countries where there was none for our shooting crew and local employees and never effected by supplied drinking water, safety first etc.
> 
> When we move to our house a little north of you Ron we will instal a triple filter system with U.V. sterilisation from our well and never buy the local "so called filtered water" as the control appears to be out of our hands, in saying this I/we like others have and continue to go to a refilling station and in my 6 odd years in PH. have never had a problem but I and Bengie have iron tummies and may be an exception. Obviously there is a cost with implementing and sustaining individual needs for personal use but these outweigh the cost of expensive uncontrolled RO plants that can turn sea water, brackish or waste effluent back to WHO acceptable drinking levels. The upside as said I/we never died from drinking "filtered water from refilling stations, mixes well with JD or a good scotch whiskey.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Good info Steve. One thing that should be noted here for everyone. Although most people will not have an issue with locally purified (Mom & Pop) refilling stations, as we get older and have to use different medications things can change.
For example people like myself that have COPD/Emphysema. The inhaled and oral medications including types of steroids effect not only ones immune system but also the ability to withstand unclean and impure foods and water. Taking in water even from water stations is a huge risk for me and others like me.
This effect is not limited to just COPD. It would include anyone using steroids and many other types of medications. As a result I have been forced to use the bottled distilled water. Since that change there has never been a problem.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Good info Steve. One thing that should be noted here for everyone. Although most people will not have an issue with locally purified (Mom & Pop) refilling stations, as we get older and have to use different medications things can change.
> For example people like myself that have COPD/Emphysema. The inhaled and oral medications including types of steroids effect not only ones immune system but also the ability to withstand unclean and impure foods and water. Taking in water even from water stations is a huge risk for me and others like me.
> This effect is not limited to just COPD. It would include anyone using steroids and many other types of medications. As a result I have been forced to use the bottled distilled water. Since that change there has never been a problem.


Yep agree Asian Spirit, individual needs must be considered, our main concern is E. Coli and Coliform bacteria, minerals and trace elements suit our wants and needs but obviously not for everyone.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distilled_water

Not sure of your medical circumstance or what steroids do and their relationship to different types of water, you have looked into this and is your choice, hope this works for your emphysema, good luck and improve.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Yep agree Asian Spirit, individual needs must be considered, our main concern is E. Coli and Coliform bacteria, minerals and trace elements suit our wants and needs but obviously not for everyone.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distilled_water
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, Have it down to a system now but it took time to figure it out when problems started with the water about 8 or 9 years ago. Research showed it was the water and that the distilled water would make the difference. I have an extremely good Dr here but even so, there is a lot they don't know on some things. The internet and Google has become my best friends for sure. Aw heck, if I'm careful,,,,, I may never die! Hahaha..


----------

